# Exxon tank car



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

Is there such a thing in the real world, or is it a toy?

Bill


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

I guess that depends on which Exxon Tank car model you are talking about?

Here is a list of real world Exxon Tank cars, you can click on the car number to see images of the real world version:

http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/rslist.aspx?id=ECUX&cid=12

There are probably other legitimate variations as well.

John


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks, you answered my question.

All of those cars are black.

Sorry I did not post a picture, but it is such an ordeal.

I had in my storage box a Tyco or Bachmann car with plastic trucks and a colorful body like an Exxon sign at the gas station.

I will retire it.

Bill


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Mister Bill..............you ought to "retire" a bunch more tankers then.

There were some white Exxon RR tanker cars, but there is no Exxon on them.
Most RR tanker cars were/are just like you saw in the pictures.
All blah paint jobs.

That is not to say that none had names on them as a lot did.
But most model train tanker cars look nothing like the prototype tankers.

I like them on my RR, especially the colorful ones, if they were all just black or white or whatever color with just the ID numbers, I think a tank car train would look just blah.

The real Exxon tractor trailer tankers were painted up all nice at one time, some used to even have the tiger on them.
If there ever was one that looks like your model I can't find it in a search, but that is not to say that there never was one painted up at one time.

But.......it is your RR, I was just telling you my thoughts.
I like all the colorful tankers on mine.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Pictures are easy once you learn how.

Copy and paste,
1,When your typing your thread, look up top & click on the paper clip.

2,That opens a box then click browse.

3,That will open another box find your picture where ever it is in your computer. (say downloads,camera,files wherever your picture is.)
When you find the picture click on it then click open, it will then be in your box where you clicked browse.

4, Then click upload, wait to make sure it uploads. The minimize that upload box.

5, After it uploads go back to your post box where you are typing and click the paper clip again and click insert attachments. 
*(if you forget to go back your pictures will just show as a clickable link instead of a picture in the post. Go back and click the paper clip again after you upload and click insert all or if you only have one picture click on the link there a second time.)*
Note, if the picture won't upload most likely it is too big.

Your picture should be in the thread.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Are one of these yours? Tyco, and the last one is a Bachmann.

I went to the Tyco forum and got this message,
http://www.tycoforums.com/tyco/forum/down.asp

*Tyco Collector's Forum - is currently closed.

The Administrator has chosen to close
this forum with the following reason:
Until I can address an issue the forum will remain closed. Am I getting everyone's attention?

Administrator Login
*

Someone must have been BAD over there? 


Bill it took me around 3 minutes to find these pictures download then upload here to the post.

It is easy once you get the hang of it.

Edit,
Note I should have re-sized one of them as now you have to scroll back and forth to read the post.
But I got to run maybe I will fix it later.

Edit again,
I would have probably forgot to re-size it so I did it now.

Heck I did it so quick, even the edit didn't show up on the bottom.


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks,

Mine looks like the one with the silver tank in the second picture.

On the bottom it say "Made in Yugoslavia".

Bill


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I have a picture of one with Mobil oil on it; same colours as Exxon.....


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Mister Bill said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Mine looks like the one with the silver tank in the second picture.
> 
> ...


Probably made by Mehano so possibly quite old.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

There may have been some cars with an Exxon logo on them at some point in the past, but I've never found a photo of one yet. Exxon owned cars carry ECUX and XOMX reporting marks, and some with MOBX marks inherited from the merger with Mobil Oil. I've never seen one that wasn't just solid black or white (with black being far more common).


----------

